
Seafarers in limbo as coronavirus hits shipping - headalgorithm
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-52289303
======
ScannerSparkly
Oh damn, I was always a bit idealistic about seafaring, and now I read that
someone would describe it as prison? Yikes. And it's terrible that they can't
even go home after their contracts are over.

